# Anchor Pins? anyone use them?



## NaClH20 (Sep 27, 2010)

I am new to kayak fishing but have become interested recently and Im trying to get some gear together to have a shot at catching some fish. I have been out a couple times now with a rod and quickly figured out that the tides make it difficult to fish from one spot. Does anyone use an anchor pin like the "stick it anchor pin" and how well do they work? How long do you use? Thanks!


----------



## Ed K (Mar 1, 2007)

I just got mine last year when fishing shallow water I wouldn't trade it for anything else. Depending on the length you get as to how deep they are effective and the bottom composition. Mine is 8' and the areas I fish with a soft to fairly firm sand bottom I'm good in 6.5' of water or less that is without any current, with a strong current you need more bite into the bottom. They work good in the wind if you don't mind a little swing back and forth. I haven't taken the anchor out of the crate since I got the Stick It Pin.


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

This is the first time I have heard of the "stick it pin " so I checked it out on their website and I see it is basically a push pole type anchor system. Seems a bit pricey to me. I don't have a yak yet but I used something similar with my canoe that I built myself out of 1" PVC pipe with aluminum conduit inserted in the foot and fastened with a bolt through both to stiffen the part that sticks in the bottom.

The beauty is that you can make it sectional and have as long a pole as you need and easier to store.

Either way the concept works great and by attaching a lanyard to it you can move down tide and back by adjusting the length of the line and leave the pole in place.

I will use the same when I get my yak this spring.


----------



## FishinTopsail (Jan 2, 2004)

NaClH20 said:


> I am new to kayak fishing but have become interested recently and Im trying to get some gear together to have a shot at catching some fish. I have been out a couple times now with a rod and quickly figured out that the tides make it difficult to fish from one spot. Does anyone use an anchor pin like the "stick it anchor pin" and how well do they work? How long do you use? Thanks!


I have always used a simple chain as an anchor. It's easy to change the length and weight of chain to match wind and tide conditions. I had an anchor mate mounted on the back of my kayak, to keep the rope out of my way when fishing. This made it easy to increase the lenth of my anchor rope in rough water, or when fishing the ICW it helped deal with the problem of the huge wake left by the big boats. My favorite setup was to let the yak move ever so slowly with the tide or wind, trailing a live finger mullet or gulp swimming mullet, and casting another. If the reds were especially spooky or not interested in biting, I would add a weedless, weightless hook with the bait and let it trail behind the boat. This was almost always successful and it didn't seem to spook the fish. Good luck with your search.
Till next time....
tight lines!
Johnny
http://www.fishintopsail.com


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

i allways heard them called stake out poles. i found a broken 10' rod that someone broke and i use this as a stake out pole when fishing on the flats.


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

I use a 5 foot stake out pole and always carry a lead anchor for deeper water.

I have a 4 foot lead on the stake out pole and can "throw" it into the bottom. So it works in 0 to about 8 feet of water.


----------



## NaClH20 (Sep 27, 2010)

well after doing some research and looking at them at the store, I went ahead and bought the 7 ft stick it anchor pin. I will give a review once I get out and use it. Seems like a quality, easy to use product that will be easy to store onboard and last a long time.


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

good luck and tight lines


----------

